# Taxation on overseas assets



## C11jones (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi Newbie again, I am seeing lots of threads on taxation in Italy on assets held (and earnt) outside Italy. If I own a house in UK + have UK bank accounts. Any idea on % tax rate on these assets


----------

